# Sunterra Points



## inishbofin (May 2, 2007)

Would anyone know what a week 7 4 bedroom would be worth if in converted  points?  Thank you.


----------



## Spence (May 2, 2007)

inishbofin said:


> Would anyone know what a week 7 4 bedroom would be worth if in converted  points?  Thank you.


Give us a clue as to which of ~100 Sunterra resorts you're referring to (or narrow down the 4BR so we don't have to look) and/or ask your question in the Sunterra Forum linked below.


----------



## Spence (May 2, 2007)

Spence said:


> Give us a clue as to which of ~100 Sunterra resorts you're referring to (or narrow down the 4BR so we don't have to look) and/or ask your question in the Sunterra Forum linked below.




Powhatan 6000
Greensprings 8000
you can't get any lower when it comes to 4BRs which means you can't get any higher MF/pt.


----------



## inishbofin (May 3, 2007)

*Sorry I left out a key fact*

But you did answer the question anyway, thank you.


----------

